# ibs i think



## astra (Jun 29, 2003)

can anyone help me my doctor s useless and i cant cope anymore. i have diahoreah every time i eat or drink anything even water, i get severe pains in my stomach and suffer bad heartburn, im scared to go out as always got stomach ache.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Aww







I don't really have diarreah myself but have you been diagnosed with IBS? Can you give a bit more background info so people can help you? They might just think it's just the normal runs.


----------



## astra (Jun 29, 2003)

sorry il be more specific, i was diagnosed ibs 6 yrs ago but this last yr my stomach pains are very severe, i get diaroheah every time i eat or drink anything even water, im always tired have heartburn and swollen stomach with lots of wind, ive also had gallbladder removed


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

Astra:First I would change Drs. You need to be comfortable with your Dr. . I prefer a GI specialist myself. He seemed to help me more than my regular MD. I am IBS_D and also have GERD. I am taking 1 prevacid and one immodium daily. that works for me , however everyone is different I would say if you havent had any tests, that would come first. I have had endoscopy, colonoscopy . Of course I am not a Dr. so thats why you need to see one that can help you. I am doing great right now but I am always wondering how long it will last.I have had a great 3 months. You have to be persistent and a good Dr. will not mind that and will try to help you Good Luck to you. Life can get better!


----------

